
Quiz: Ruby or Rails? Matz and DHH were not able to get 10/10 - inem
https://twitter.com/yukihiro_matz/status/750005783090196480
======
smt88
I have strong philosophical/practical problems with both Ruby and Rails
(meaning I "hate" them, in programmer shorthand), but I'm not sure I
understand why this matters.

Isn't it better for most people using a language to use the same tools? It
makes code easier to transfer to other maintainers, for starters.

